# Curing my concrete DIY background



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

What is the best (not the fastest) way to cure my DIY concrete background? I have heard multiple ways...time isn't really an issue. I'm setting up a 30G with stand, canopy, the works, and want to make sure everything is perfect. Here is a picture of the background currently...


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

The longer you let the cement cure the harder it will get and the less likely it will leach in your tank. 
If you want, you could place it in a bucket or barrel and change the water every few days untill it gets to a desireable Ph. I would avoid adding salts or acids to speed up the process as they can damage or weaken your background.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

I did mine in the winter and let the rain do the "water changes". But the method is get it wet, to have it leach out the stuff and replace the water when it gets saturated. Keep measuring the water until the values are suitable.


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for the input guys...


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

I just realized by looking at the picture that it looks like ****. On went another layer of dark grey pigmented concrete and did a little painting. I'm going with mexican beach pebbles for rocks, so I did my best to match the colors. One question...to get algae growth, should I not include a pleco in this tank?


----------



## Dno (May 13, 2008)

just a quick question from a noob, say *** gone ahead n made my background n took my time with curing it with waters changes till *** reached the PH level i was after, n then due to some reason couldnt put in the tank for a while like a few weeks or so, will the concrete still be at the ph level i left it at.???

Dno.


----------

